# Where can I buy Yarn?



## Kathrinjapan

With cold weather approaching, I am yearning for yarn to maybe do some knitting. Would love to find a store with great selection. Preferably close to Roppongi. 
K

/SNIP/


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Ok, since all the knitting expats have not chimed in, after some research I'm going to check out 2 promising options:

Puppy yarn
Right in front of the Shimokitazawa Station East Exit 

Rowan
Take the skywalk towards Ebisu Garden Place from Ebisu Station.
When you reach the end of the skywalk, turn right and cross a small bridge over the train tracks.
Follow this road, passing one set of lights and
you should soon see the Pomar Ebisu Building on your left.

/SNIP/


----------



## Guest

hi, there is a 100 yen shop in the azabu juban area that sells yarn. it's not a whole lot of selection, one small 1 1/2 oz. skein cost 200 yen. I bought some red and teal green to make a scarf. just walk from roppongi to roppongi crossing where the McDonald's is. take that road that goes to the right ( coming from where I live) to the left if you're coming from the gaien higashi dori, cross the street at the first intersection, walk down that road about 1/2 miles, bear to the right as the road will fork. Then right before you get to the McDonalds there is a right light, take a right, walk up the street less than 1/4 of a mile, there is the store. If you pass McDonalds, you've gone too far. 
I am a yarnie but also a threadie, make Christmas presents that way, saves a lot of money. Please e-mail me if you want to go together, I'm in search of a craft store that has a lot of yarn, thread, too.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I apologize for all the revisions to my own answer, but I have discovered that many establishments come and go in the blink of an eye. My initial 2 options has been reduced to 1. I went to Puppy yarn yesterday night so I'm making corrections so my directions are very specific. It carries high end yarn and is worth going to. I appreciate the lead at the ¥100 store. Will check that out for my son's projects. The store is small but the yarns are lovely. The skein is probably 1/2-2/3 the normal US skein. This is why I am going back today. 

Good luck!

Puppy yarn

Right in front of the Shimokitazawa Station West exit
Go out towards Daita 6
03-3468-0581
11-7pm

/SNIP/


----------



## Guest

*is there any yarn here?*

HI, hope you find the shop. It doesn't have too much yarn, just the same make and type in various colors, about a sport yarn size, or 3 - 3.5 according to the US yarn standards.
They also sell some knitting and crochet needles. I will try this place you mentioned. Will investigate further about the craft district of Tokyo. Once I find out, I will let you know.
Petra


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I hope you'll check in with other options. Puppy Yarn is a small boutique with lovely options, but it's also very pricey. I had to go back today because they sell these small balls of yarn and I needed more for the scarf I'm making. The ladies there are nice but speak very little English. 

Look forward to hearing what else you find. 

BTW, shibuya to Keio Line can be tricky. Just watch signs. 
K

/SNIP/


----------



## Guest

*where can i buy yarn?*



Kathrinjapan said:


> I hope you'll check in with other options. Puppy Yarn is a small boutique with lovely options, but it's also very pricey. I had to go back today because they sell these small balls of yarn and I needed more for the scarf I'm making. The ladies there are nice but speak very little English.
> 
> Look forward to hearing what else you find.
> 
> BTW, shibuya to Keio Line can be tricky. Just watch signs.
> K
> 
> /SNIP/


hi, i;ll find out by sunday or sooner, will let you know. the noro kyreyon Japanese yarn is very nice in sophisticated colors. Maybe we should start an Expat ladies crochet & knit group here in Tokyo. What are your thoughts on that? We could do charity local hospitals, 
orphanages, etc. there are thousands of free patterns online in English. I'm spoiled from mills ends and big yarn sale outs in the States. Went to Boro ichi last week in hopes of restocking my former yarn stash but to no avail. They didn't have any. I just have to get yarn in bulk shipped here via my shipping club in the Us or ship with FBC, they're a little cheaper. Anyways, as far as intricate designs in crochet thread are concerned, the Japanese patterns are by far more difficult to do. When I find out I will post it here for you. Thanks for the tip on the Keio line, I know what you mean about tricky, all the lines here are


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I went to Boro Ichi too! If you made it out there via train, then getting to Shimokitazawa shouldn't be so hard. I'll warn you though, the inventory is lovely but expensive. 

A knitting group sounds terrific. Believe it or not, my son is the one who got me started. We knit with looms. do you know anyone else who knits?
K


----------



## Guest

*where can i buy yarn?*



Kathrinjapan said:


> I went to Boro Ichi too! If you made it out there via train, then getting to Shimokitazawa shouldn't be so hard. I'll warn you though, the inventory is lovely but expensive.
> 
> A knitting group sounds terrific. Believe it or not, my son is the one who got me started. We knit with looms. do you know anyone else who knits?
> K


yea, a group would be great. I think there are some ladies in my church who knit. I'm more of a crocheter, I do knit occasionally. Been doing it for a long time. I just ordered some patterns online to download, they got some nice knitting patterns as well. I'm not allowed to post here yet or i would post the site. It's in the US, some yarn place. Maybe I start a website one of these days, listing links to places to buy and pattern sites. All my stuff is still in the US, including all my crochet books, my threads, and my many folders of patterns I got from online sources. My yarn ( a 2 years worth collection) I got rid off, too expensive to ship here. Most of my hooks I brought with me. I want to learn how to do broomstick crochet and overcome my bad experience with knitting so I can love it as much as I love crocheting. I don't know how to get a hold of you. Been to your profile on this site but there was no e-mail mentioned. Any idea how we can contact one another about starting a group?


----------



## xabiaxica

marzipan said:


> yea, a group would be great. I think there are some ladies in my church who knit. I'm more of a crocheter, I do knit occasionally. Been doing it for a long time. I just ordered some patterns online to download, they got some nice knitting patterns as well. I'm not allowed to post here yet or i would post the site. It's in the US, some yarn place. Maybe I start a website one of these days, listing links to places to buy and pattern sites. All my stuff is still in the US, including all my crochet books, my threads, and my many folders of patterns I got from online sources. My yarn ( a 2 years worth collection) I got rid off, too expensive to ship here. Most of my hooks I brought with me. I want to learn how to do broomstick crochet and overcome my bad experience with knitting so I can love it as much as I love crocheting. I don't know how to get a hold of you. Been to your profile on this site but there was no e-mail mentioned. Any idea how we can contact one another about starting a group?


you should be able to post a link any time now - if it doesn't work try refreshing your browser

also, there is a Private Message facility - just click on _Kathrinjapan_'s name & you'll get a drop down menu & select 'send PM' - again, if that isn't yet working it will very soon be - certainly within the hour - let me know if it doesn't


----------



## Guest

*where can i buy yarn?*



xabiachica said:


> you should be able to post a link any time now - if it doesn't work try refreshing your browser
> 
> also, there is a Private Message facility - just click on _Kathrinjapan_'s name & you'll get a drop down menu & select 'send PM' - again, if that isn't yet working it will very soon be - certainly within the hour - let me know if it doesn't


gracias, xabiachica, I just found it, next I try posting the link,
feliz navidad ( i know a few words in Spanish)


----------



## xabiaxica

marzipan said:


> gracias, xabiachica, I just found it, next I try posting the link,
> feliz navidad ( i know a few words in Spanish)


:elf:


----------

